# What do you use to carry your chainsaw tools in the woods?



## Studdlygoof (Jan 31, 2014)

I remember as a kid my grandfather had an old open wood toolbox he wood carry with him to hold his tools for the chainsaw. Now that I myself am harvesting wood for my stove, I found myself needing something to carry some of my stuff in. I asked my father whatever became of that tool box and he has no idea which is a shame since it had some real character. Was thinking about building something similar to what I remember but I was just curious about some of the caddies you guys use?


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Jan 31, 2014)

I just jam my stuff into the orange plastic case that I carry my Husky in.

It's a shame you can't find your Grandpop's toolbox; that would really be special to have.....


----------



## bag of hammers (Jan 31, 2014)

Same here - chain saw case has bar oil, sprocket grease, files, spare air filter,, etc - everything but the gas.   Agree with PA Woodsman - that toolbox would be a nice keepsake ....


----------



## lindnova (Jan 31, 2014)

ATV.  Never too far away that I can't walk back to it for gas, oil & tools.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Jan 31, 2014)

I've got a postal-type plastic crate that I cut a slot in one corner. The saw sits in it, with the bar poking out of the slit. Gas can, bar oil, rags, and a small ALICE pouch containing tools/wedges/etc all fit in. 

Then I can carry the crate by its handles and have everything with me

You can kinda see the setup here:


----------



## Studdlygoof (Feb 1, 2014)

Awesome idea Barf. I like the slot concept


----------



## hman (Feb 1, 2014)

I got an old ammo box I keep my files,xtra plugs,screwdrivers,sockets and a ratchet in.No moisture can get in it and if you knock it around the lid won't come open and loose your tools.


----------



## ErikR (Feb 1, 2014)

Studdlygoof, I'm glad you asked that question. I'm also looking for some type of box or container to hold my things.

I currently have the wooden box my Uncle used to carry his things around. It worked for him, but for sentimental reasons, I'd rather not break up his little box. I also have his Jonsereds 49SP, and a few of my Grandfather's large 1 and 2 man saws.


----------



## BobUrban (Feb 1, 2014)

I have a small duffle that holds my stuff.  If you do like BB48 with the plastic tote try cutting the bar slot so that you have to pass the saw through it rather than just set it in. This way you retain more rigidity and original integrity of the container and it will likely last longer with any abuse.


----------



## HDRock (Feb 1, 2014)

You can get these tubs at ,tractor supply , home depot, etc. It goes in the back of my jeep ,keeps any spillage in the tub ,then I drag it into the woods,  And you can use them to haul wood up to the house


----------



## Thistle (Feb 1, 2014)

A couple things are in the case with the Super 380,but everything else is in these 2 pouch/quick release nylon belt combo.

3 felling wedges,small Husky tongs,2 screnches,100ft tape,carb screwdriver,7/32 file/handle,1/2 & 9/16 open end/socket  combo wrenches for bar nuts,triangular file for depth gauges,extra corded ear plugs in plastic box,extra new 7/32 file,sharpie..

Even room for a pint water bottle & couple granola bars/jerky.


----------



## billb3 (Feb 1, 2014)

milk crate
short walk into the woods:
milk crate in one hand, saw in the other
long walk into the woods:


----------



## Studdlygoof (Feb 1, 2014)

I like those keepsakes Erik, great convo pieces. I have noticed a few of you have tape measures in your boxes. I'm assuming you're not measuring every log you cut so what's the technical  use for it. Maybe I need to add something else to my box


----------



## ErikR (Feb 1, 2014)

Studdlygoof said:


> I like those keepsakes Erik, great convo pieces. I have noticed a few of you have tape measures in your boxes. I'm assuming you're not measuring every log you cut so what's the technical  use for it. Maybe I need to add something else to my box




Thanks...   A tape measure and a red lumber crayon, because I can't eyeball 16"...


----------



## Studdlygoof (Feb 1, 2014)

Makes sense. I never really had anyone to show me the ropes as far as the tricks of the trade go so being a green horn I'm kinda running blind here but you learn something new every day. Tape and crayon will be added to the list of gadgets.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Feb 1, 2014)

BobUrban said:


> I have a small duffle that holds my stuff.  If you do like BB48 with the plastic tote try cutting the bar slot so that you have to pass the saw through it rather than just set it in. This way you retain more rigidity and original integrity of the container and it will likely last longer with any abuse.



Hey now that's a good idea 

It's actually not that flimsy with the full slot cut. I left a little bit at the bottom, and the sides are short enough that its not a big deal. You can still use the handle on that side just fine. I've been using this for probably around a year and its held up well

Although for a larger, heavier saw your idea may be better. I may have to get another bin and try it that way for my 291


----------



## husky345 vermont resolute (Feb 1, 2014)

I use a milk crate


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Feb 1, 2014)

Studdlygoof said:


> I remember as a kid my grandfather had an old open wood toolbox he wood carry with him to hold his tools for the chainsaw. Now that I myself am harvesting wood for my stove, I found myself needing something to carry some of my stuff in. I asked my father whatever became of that tool box and he has no idea which is a shame since it had some real character. Was thinking about building something similar to what I remember but _*I was just curious about some of the caddies you guys use?*_



I use a regular tool box to keep my tools (files, bar wrench, tape measure, marking paint, splitting wedge, falling wedge) together.  It rarely leaves the back of my truck.


----------



## Studdlygoof (Feb 1, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> I use a regular tool box to keep my tools (files, bar wrench, tape measure, marking paint, splitting wedge, falling wedge) together.  It rarely leaves the back of my truck.



The OCD in me has been thinking about going this route. I'm also torn though about the wood box for tradition and lightweight for when my truck is not near the cut site


----------



## Jon1270 (Feb 2, 2014)

I use a sled that's very similar to HDRock's concrete mixing tub, except it's heavier plastic and has a ribbed bottom, for towing both tools and wood.  That said, I only occasionally cut in an area that could be described as 'the woods.'  Usually it's someone's vehicle-inaccessible back yard.


----------



## mark cline (Feb 2, 2014)

I made a box to fit over the lift arms on my International tractor . It holds all my tools, peavy,  saws ,extra chains, oil , gas, lunch , cell phone . When I go out , I'm cutting logs to length usually , Then I'll gather them up with the Farmi winch and pull out logs to buck later along the the driveway. My driveway is 80 ft wide by 2000 ft long , so tons of room. After its split , its thrown on a trailer , then up to the barn / leanto ,  wood shed for the 2 yrs drying.


----------



## BEConklin (Feb 2, 2014)

ErikR said:


> Thanks...   A tape measure and a red lumber crayon, because I can't eyeball 16"...



I don't know about your Husky 450 - but my Husky 455 Rancher _is_ my log measure. From the front of the orange plastic housing on the left side of the bar, to the very end of the handle is 16" long - which is nice because that's just how long I want my splits to be. When I'm bucking rounds, I just hold the saw against the log and measure it off. There's always some little feature in the bark that I can use as a mark. Without a chalk, I can't mark off the entire log beforehand of course, but I'm usually bucking rounds in the woods and I like measuring each round just before I cut it as it forces me to pause and consider each cut...where the round will fall...roll to....how the rest of the log might react...etc.


----------



## red oak (Feb 2, 2014)

I use the case the Husky saw came in for saw, wrench, and extra chains.  I have a small toolbox that has gloves, ear plugs, eye protection, a few extra nuts and bolts, etc.  Like Big Redd, that rarely leaves my truck.  Only other things I need are gas and bar oil, and that goes in the back of my truck.  When cutting the only thing I take into the woods (other than chainsaw obviously) is the wrench that came with the saw and I just put that in my pocket.


----------



## Sinngetreu (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a plastic tomato crate that I carry my bar oil, gas, extra 2 cycle oil, ear plugs, eye protection, first aid kit, rope, tool bag (wrenches, screwdrivers, etc), and hand saws. Its kinda flimsy, but it's better to lug one thing to the van than all of them separately. In the saw bags, I carry the saw specific things like files, spark plugs, etc.


----------



## Sinngetreu (Feb 2, 2014)

ErikR said:


> Studdlygoof, I'm glad you asked that question. I'm also looking for some type of box or container to hold my things.
> 
> I currently have the wooden box my Uncle used to carry his things around. It worked for him, but for sentimental reasons, I'd rather not break up his little box. I also have his Jonsereds 49SP, and a few of my Grandfather's large 1 and 2 man saws.
> 
> ...




You know, its times like this I wonder if my kid is going to be carrying around my stupid plastic crate saying "I have this kit my ol man had for sentimental reasons". When put into that perspective, my kit seems pretty sad. I kinda feel like I need to find a nice wood crate and have a few mods done to it to have a nice custom kit for my kid to "hang on to" when I'm gone. I'm pretty sure my ol man didn't do that, but they just don'tmake wood crates for cheese and other common goods like they used to. 

I'm just getting over a pretty wicked illness so I could be over thinking things.....


----------



## ewdudley (Feb 2, 2014)

I should add that although the blocking did a decent job of keeping the chainsaw in place I had to add padding and tie-downs to keep the chainsaw from rattling.


----------



## xman23 (Feb 2, 2014)

Barf, another vote on your milk crate modification. I go out back with a ATV and a trailer. The rough ride tosses everything around. I've been  using  5 gallon buckets with bungees tying them off to the sides. It's not a perfect solution and this threads got me thinking I need to get this better before the summer.  A square box like the mike crate with a low center of gravity would be better in the car or trailer. For me one of the big issues is the oil spills from the carrier. That's why I love the Stihl saw case. A bottom pan or closed milk crate would be the thing.  Even the oil smell in the basement is an issue. Any commercial made boxes out there? 

What do you take with you?

I bring for bucking
Saw, chain files (now that I know how how to dress it up)
Qt bar oil,  gallon mixed gas
Wedges
1 ton car floor jack
timber jack
a few rags
Water


----------



## Studdlygoof (Feb 2, 2014)

Sinngetreu said:


> You know, its times like this I wonder if my kid is going to be carrying around my stupid plastic crate saying "I have this kit my ol man had for sentimental reasons". When put into that perspective, my kit seems pretty sad. I kinda feel like I need to find a nice wood crate and have a few mods done to it to have a nice custom kit for my kid to "hang on to" when I'm gone. I'm pretty sure my ol man didn't do that, but they just don'tmake wood crates for cheese and other common goods like they used to.
> 
> I'm just getting over a pretty wicked illness so I could be over thinking things.....



My thoughts exactly. I'm hoping on maybe creating something my son will one day carry in his truck and use to help him cut wood. Maybe even he'll post it in a forum...ha!


----------



## Studdlygoof (Feb 2, 2014)

Ewdudely....that thing is legit. Bravo....bravo.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 2, 2014)

Studdlygoof said:


> Makes sense. I never really had anyone to show me the ropes as far as the tricks of the trade go so being a green horn I'm kinda running blind here but you learn something new every day. Tape and crayon will be added to the list of gadgets.



Rather than a tape measure, you can also just cut a stick to the right length. It is a bit easier to handle and if you happen to lose it, well, that can be replaced pretty easy. 

Being new, one more little trick that I've yet to see on this forum is how to cut when you reach the crotches of the tree. I like to cut that limb off flush if at all possible and also, what if your mark happens to come in the center of that knot? What I tend to do is cut 2 or 3 or even 4 a little short so that you have your cut just before the knot. Then you next cut will naturally be past that knot. Sure, you end up with a few logs an inch or maybe 2 inches short but does that create a huge problem? If so, I've never noticed it. 

Just be sure when you are cutting the limbs off to not leave a part of it hanging onto the main trunk. Cut it off flush if at all possible which it usually is.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 2, 2014)

Saw in case. Cant hook, pickeroon, axe. In a steel milk crate is the gas, oil, sharpener, lumber crayon, 16" marker, wedges, etc. Notice also in both pictures on the back of the atv is something looks like wrapped in an old towel. That is exactly what it is and in there we take an extra pair of gloves that have soapstone blocks inside so that we can put on a pair of warm gloves when needed. Sometimes I even remember to take the camera and that is the small brown case on the atv.


----------



## Gboutdoors (Feb 2, 2014)

I made a box for my carryall to go on the Kubota. It has a place for both saws and a milk crate for the tools, oil, and gas can. And holds just over a 1/3 of a cord.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ps. I also use it as a fire wood bin if the snow is about to fly. Just fill it with splits  put it at the back door with a tarp cover and I am good for a week.


----------



## Gboutdoors (Feb 2, 2014)

By the way this is what I use to mark my cuts. It is a Mingo Marker uses a can of marking paint as you roll it on the tree it will mark at 16" 18" 22" with different sized wheels.


----------



## Studdlygoof (Feb 2, 2014)

You guys have my head spinning. I've gone from tag along toolbox to log hauling toolbox. I don't think my wife appreciates the extra talk about expenses either 

Gboutdoors - I like that wood bin idea. I've been looking at compact tractors with 3 point hitches. If I could make a few of those bins I could load them up and park them under a shed. Hmmm



Backwoods Savage said:


> Rather than a tape measure, you can also just cut a stick to the right length. It is a bit easier to handle and if you happen to lose it, well, that can be replaced pretty easy.



I saw a guy on the internet do this. He kept it in his handle hand perpendicular with the saw and could roll through some wood without having to stop


----------



## Studdlygoof (Feb 2, 2014)

This might have to be included too...


----------



## bmblank (Feb 2, 2014)

Throw that block of wood in the freezer overnight and it'll even help keep the beers cold.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 3, 2014)

5 gallon pail with tools, pulp hook, extra chain, etc. in one hand.

Chainsaw in the other hand.

Gas and oil jugs are tied together with bailing twine and I just loop that over my shoulder.

If I don't walk into the woods I take the ATV and everything is put into the trailer.


----------



## Applesister (Feb 3, 2014)

I use a milk crate, its not that heavy. I have a couple of old ammunition crates that once they are full of tools I cant lift them.
Contents:
extra chains, files, spark plug wrenchs, stiff bristled paint brush, old toothbrush, papercups, engine oil/gas mixture, bandaide box, bug spray, foam ear plugs, toilet paper, napkins(in ziplock bag) pocket knife and camping axe. Steel bristled brush and wedges and rubber mallot. Measuring tape and marking pens.
I also have a backpack that goes too. 
Contents:
binoculars, jar of peanut butter, butter knife, graham crackers, more toilet paper, bottles of water. powdered water drink mix.


----------



## rowerwet (Feb 3, 2014)

I got the Husky box, works fine for me


----------



## Sinngetreu (Feb 3, 2014)

Applesister said:


> powdered water drink mix



Where in the heck do you get powdered water?


----------



## bmblank (Feb 3, 2014)

It's all around us up north. Skiers and snowboarders love it. At least the back country boys do.


----------



## rowerwet (Feb 3, 2014)

is that kind of like liquid ice...


----------



## bag of hammers (Feb 3, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> 5 gallon pail with tools, pulp hook, extra chain, etc. in one hand.


We used to pick up lots of 5 gallon pails out on logging trails - hydraulic fluid for skidders, fellers, etc. just got left behind.  Still have a few of those in the shed.  Can't have too many....


----------



## bassJAM (Mar 4, 2014)

So this thread got my thinking, as I normally just throw my tools in the back seat of my truck, and then I have to find where they rolled to, and often I've even forgotten to pack something essential like bar oil or a chainsaw tool.  Then I remembered this aluminum toolbox that the previous owners of my house left behind and I had no use for.  So I got it out and did a few cuts with the jigsaw, cut off the handle and rotated it 90° and riveted it back on, and now I've got a lightweight toolbox that'll carry everything I need.  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## bigbarf48 (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks great bassjam


----------



## Studdlygoof (Mar 4, 2014)

That's a great idea...then again anything in diamond plate is a great idea.


----------



## Orangehawk (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm a trail maintainer and typically walk 4-6 miles clearing blowdowns from hiking trails.  I use a Kelty Child Carrier pack frame (garage sale $20) modified by adding a plastic crate cut to a "L" shape.  Holds Husqvarna 16", oil/gas, hatchet, tool pouches, spare chain/bar.  A small duffel holds chaps, helmet w/ear and eye protection, first aid kit with Quik Clot, water, food, etc.


----------



## SawdustSA (Jun 23, 2014)

ErikR said:


> Thanks...   A tape measure and a red lumber crayon, because I can't eyeball 16"...


 I use 2 steel nails tied together with a piece of string.  The string is as long as I need my rounds to be.  Use it like a compass to scribe the logs. It takes me around 10 seconds to mark off a long branch.  I always have it in my pocket when bucking.


----------



## jeffesonm (Jun 26, 2014)

ErikR said:


> Thanks...   A tape measure and a red lumber crayon, because I can't eyeball 16"...


I used a Sharpie to draw a line on my chainsaw bar at 16", then just use that to measure.


----------



## webby3650 (Jun 26, 2014)

My saw case holds a file and a chain tool. I don't really do much felling, so all I take is the saw, gas, oil, and my Fiskars.


----------



## Kenster (Aug 9, 2014)

Milk crate holds everything but the saw:  One gallon gas can, jug of chain oil, sharpening kit. wedges, gloves, goggles, and ear protection muffs.  The milk crate will either be put in the back of my F150, a little trailer I pull behind the garden tractor, or in a basket that hangs on the front of my 8N tractor.  Just depends on where I'm working.

Re: measuring.  I would never take the time to measure out a log and mark it with a marker or fancy paint gadget.  Can't see the point in spending money for such things.  I but to 20 inches and have a mark on the sprocket guard of my say.  Tip to mark is 20 inches.  I can just quickly lay the saw down on the log, eyeball where I need to cut, then zap it and move on to the next one.   Quick, easy and no $$$ involved.


----------



## Mag Craft (Aug 10, 2014)

Just a plastic bucket.   I can get 3 cans of fuel and enough bar oil then all the tools I need and some rags.


----------



## Shawn Curry (Aug 10, 2014)

Lots of great ideas here. I travel light - almost everything I need in the woods fits in my echo case. Plastic wedges for felling or freeing the saw, hatchet for driving them, extra chain, and couple pairs of tongs.

If I'm tackling something big, ill toss my 36" breaker bar and my Fiskars in the wood trailer. I don't take the gas and bar oil; but if I was further from home I might. I find that one tank of gas can give me more than enough to fill the trailer.


----------



## arbutus (Aug 10, 2014)

Studdlygoof said:


> I remember as a kid my grandfather had an old open wood toolbox he wood carry with him to hold his tools for the chainsaw. Now that I myself am harvesting wood for my stove, I found myself needing something to carry some of my stuff in. I asked my father whatever became of that tool box and he has no idea which is a shame since it had some real character. Was thinking about building something similar to what I remember but I was just curious about some of the caddies you guys use?


 Great thread.  I use a short wide 3 gallon galvanized pail to hold a gallon of gas, a quart of bar oil, a couple of wedges, an extra chain, scrench and file.  saw in one hand and pail in the other when walking.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 10, 2014)

I've never gone into the woods to cut a tree, without needing a tractor to pull it out.  So, my three saws and a toolbox containing my spare chains and tools just go in the front end loader bucket, along with fluids, cant hook, chains, choker, etc.

If you're hoofing it into the woods with saw and tools in hand, how do you intend to get the tree out of the woods?


----------



## woodsmaster (Aug 10, 2014)

5 gallon bucket


----------



## Butcher (Aug 10, 2014)

What do you use to carry your chainsaw tools in the woods?

My hands.


----------



## arbutus (Aug 10, 2014)

Joful said:


> I've never gone into the woods to cut a tree, without needing a tractor to pull it out.  So, my three saws and a toolbox containing my spare chains and tools just go in the front end loader bucket, along with fluids, cant hook, chains, choker, etc.
> 
> If you're hoofing it into the woods with saw and tools in hand, how do you intend to get the tree out of the woods?


 

I've cut and stacked smaller rounds in the woods to get with the tractor later.  Sometimes the chainsaw and tools go for brush clearing jobs too.  You're right though, truck and trailer or tractor or utv/atv make the job convenient.


----------



## woodsmaster (Aug 11, 2014)

Joful said:


> I've never gone into the woods to cut a tree, without needing a tractor to pull it out.  So, my three saws and a toolbox containing my spare chains and tools just go in the front end loader bucket, along with fluids, cant hook, chains, choker, etc.
> 
> If you're hoofing it into the woods with saw and tools in hand, how do you intend to get the tree out of the woods?



 My tractor is broke down and I'm sure many on here don't have a tractor. I often walk to the woods when its muddy to cut wood. dont want to tare the trails up and I only have a 2 wheel drive. I cut and stack the wood and haul it out later when the ground is dry. I make due with what I have.


----------



## maple1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Joful said:


> I've never gone into the woods to cut a tree, without needing a tractor to pull it out.  So, my three saws and a toolbox containing my spare chains and tools just go in the front end loader bucket, along with fluids, cant hook, chains, choker, etc.
> 
> If you're hoofing it into the woods with saw and tools in hand, how do you intend to get the tree out of the woods?


 
Come back later with something else when conditions improve?

I bring most of mine out with an ATV & trailer - but won't when it's muddy & greasy, although I can usually get in & out to process it.

Plus some don't go INTO the woods. They just go TO the woods. With their car or truck.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 11, 2014)

Ah... hadn't thought about that.  When conditions are crappy, I usually just stay home and split wood, or find some other work to do.  There's no shortage of that.

My tractor has 4wd, but the two at the location where I do most of my felling are only 2wd.  A Ford 3000 with calcium filled ag tires can pull a pretty good load on the drawbar, though.


----------



## Mag Craft (Aug 11, 2014)

Joful said:


> I've never gone into the woods to cut a tree, without needing a tractor to pull it out.  So, my three saws and a toolbox containing my spare chains and tools just go in the front end loader bucket, along with fluids, cant hook, chains, choker, etc.
> 
> If you're hoofing it into the woods with saw and tools in hand, how do you intend to get the tree out of the woods?




I usually cut the tree up into small enough pieces so that I can carry them out one by one and then put the wood in the back of the truck.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 11, 2014)

Mag Craft said:


> I usually cut the tree up into small enough pieces so that I can carry them out one by one and then put the wood in the back of the truck.


That uses more testosterone than I have to spare for any one day.  I need all I can save for pull-starting that old 064 without comp relief.


----------



## wdenton (Aug 12, 2014)

I carry my saw, 2 spare chains, and wrench in the orange case.
The rest is put into the front bucket of my tractor or the back of hte truck bed.

But after reading these I am thinking I may want to carry a milk crate with the oil, gas, rags, wedges
it might be a lot easier to move the stuff around that way.


----------



## Mag Craft (Aug 13, 2014)

Joful said:


> That uses more testosterone than I have to spare for any one day.  I need all I can save for pull-starting that old 064 without comp relief.




Well I know what you mean.   I have a Husqvarna 2100CD with no decomp.   I have to put my foot in the handle on that one to get it going.


----------



## rowerwet (Oct 5, 2015)

Well thanks to this thread I've added some to the list. All my wood is scrounged and that means driving to a house and dragging the rounds out to the trailer with a wagon or hand truck.
Getting all the gear into my van is about as far as I will carry every piece at once.
I have the power box for my saw, it has wedges, files, scrench, spare chain. Then I have a milk crate with bar oil, mix oil, and gas.
Last of all a 24" craftsman tool bag for gloves, helmet, chaps, face sheilds, ear protection(for the kids) and a rope.
The peavey is the only thing not in a box or bag


----------



## Wisneaky (Oct 5, 2015)

rowerwet said:


> Well thanks to this thread I've added some to the list. All my wood is scrounged and that means driving to a house and dragging the rounds out to the trailer with a wagon or hand truck.
> Getting all the gear into my van is about as far as I will carry every piece at once.
> I have the power box for my saw, it has wedges, files, scrench, spare chain. Then I have a milk crate with bar oil, mix oil, and gas.
> Last of all a 24" craftsman tool bag for gloves, helmet, chaps, face sheilds, ear protection(for the kids) and a rope.
> The peavey is the only thing not in a box or bag


I think when you buy a saw they should just throw in a free milk crate.


----------



## jaoneill (Oct 5, 2015)

hman said:


> I got an old ammo box I keep my files,xtra plugs,screwdrivers,sockets and a ratchet in.No moisture can get in it and if you knock it around the lid won't come open and loose your tools.



X2, I made a shallow wooden "tool" tray to fit in the top of mine; leaves 5" in the base of the box for mix oil, and cut-off plastic 1 quart oil cans that hold wedges, chains, chalk, bug dope, etc.


----------



## Poindexter (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't have a tractor, a team of horses or anything else to use as a skidder.  When I fell I am almost always in state forests where skidding is illegal for personal use guys like me anyway.  I do have a saw box, I mostly carry it between the garage and my truck.  Long enough for a spare bar to lay in it without getting bent, narrow enough to not bang my legs when i carry it. 

I did use a five gallon bucket, once.  When I got home that night I built this box out of scrap 1/2" plywood, scrap 2x2, 1 5/8 DWS and left over spray paint.  The handle is a tapered piece of oak dowel (vise, beltsander) tapered to fit whatever hole saw I had handy.  I had the box mostly assembled, painted it while the gunstock oil was drying on the oak dowel, then assembled it after the finishes were dry.  I halfway expected it to come apart in a week and I didn't want to wreck the handle.  it's a few years old now, when it does break apart I'll re-use the handle on my next box of similar size.  Mine is nominal 8" wide, 12" deep and 24" long.  Its got all my crap in there..
.


----------



## Jeffm1 (Oct 6, 2015)

ErikR said:


> Thanks...   A tape measure and a red lumber crayon, because I can't eyeball 16"...


I just use my 20" guidebar as my measuring tape. Make a pen make on it for 18 or 16"  till you get used to eyeballing it. Less tools to carry/loose.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Oct 6, 2015)

ATV trailer.


----------



## English BoB (Oct 6, 2015)

Studdlygoof said:


> I remember as a kid my grandfather had an old open wood toolbox he wood carry with him to hold his tools for the chainsaw. Now that I myself am harvesting wood for my stove, I found myself needing something to carry some of my stuff in. I asked my father whatever became of that tool box and he has no idea which is a shame since it had some real character. Was thinking about building something similar to what I remember but I was just curious about some of the caddies you guys use?



5 gallon bucket - tools and oil, gas can and saw, strapped in the back of the truck.

bob

ps, my own land, never far from home.


----------



## Mag Craft (Oct 6, 2015)

Poindexter said:


> I don't have a tractor, a team of horses or anything else to use as a skidder.  When I fell I am almost always in state forests where skidding is illegal for personal use guys like me anyway.  I do have a saw box, I mostly carry it between the garage and my truck.  Long enough for a spare bar to lay in it without getting bent, narrow enough to not bang my legs when i carry it.
> 
> I did use a five gallon bucket, once.  When I got home that night I built this box out of scrap 1/2" plywood, scrap 2x2, 1 5/8 DWS and left over spray paint.  The handle is a tapered piece of oak dowel (vise, beltsander) tapered to fit whatever hole saw I had handy.  I had the box mostly assembled, painted it while the gunstock oil was drying on the oak dowel, then assembled it after the finishes were dry.  I halfway expected it to come apart in a week and I didn't want to wreck the handle.  it's a few years old now, when it does break apart I'll re-use the handle on my next box of similar size.  Mine is nominal 8" wide, 12" deep and 24" long.  Its got all my crap in there..
> .
> ...




I like the fact that you made it thin enouph so you can carry it without hitting your leg.


----------



## OldLumberKid (Oct 6, 2015)

hman said:


> I got an old ammo box I keep my files,xtra plugs,screwdrivers,sockets and a ratchet in.No moisture can get in it and if you knock it around the lid won't come open and loose your tools.



Ha ha. They could make a handy receptacle, I can see that.  But was a time I spent a bunch of time lugging around old ammo boxes loaded down with rocks and sand. I'm not sure I want to revisit.


----------

